# So difficult to get a job in Perth.



## slainte5000 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi guys I'm on a student visa. I have a bachelors degree in hospitality and have done some office work in my own country. However I really don't mind doing any entry level jobs as long as I can make money. So far I've applied for dozens of jobs, waitress, kitchen hand, supermarkets, office assistant, etc. Yet only had two unsuccessful interviews. The rest either didn't get back to me or told me my application was unsuccessful with no interview opportunities. The two interviews I've had weren't legal jobs either. They only offered to pay 13 an hour and somehow illegal jobs don't want me either. I wonder why it is so difficult to get a job in Perth? Can anyone help please.


----------

